# any where to go to see discontinued models?



## ggoodd (Aug 10, 2012)

basically as said, i just want to see what some of the older stuff looks like, thanks


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

How old? There a few places you can find mages of squats and Mk1 dreadnoughts. But I am not aware of a central resources of images.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

anything in particular? or any range or era?

you could look at stuff of legends 

http://www.solegends.com/citadel/index.htm

this shows most of GWs older stuff in one form or another up to about 1998.


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

Try Ebay as well, ive seen all kinds of Tyranids on there as well.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Are you talking in person or online? There are quite a few older models in Warhammer World. I've found you can see a lot of older models simply by doing image searches on google, but you have to be specific in what you type.


----------



## ggoodd (Aug 10, 2012)

sorry, i should of said online, im just curious and i want to diversify my army a bit by trying to get older stuff, but i would like to really see what there is thats out there (space marines and nids)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

See the link i posted


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

ggoodd said:


> sorry, i should of said online, im just curious and i want to diversify my army a bit by trying to get older stuff, but i would like to really see what there is thats out there (space marines and nids)


Beware, a lot of 2nd/3rd edition Tyranids were a bit... different. Check out the first try at a Zoanthrope for a good example. 










The warrriors from around that time were pretty rotten too (although the version before that were ok from what I remember). The original Screamer Killer/Carnifex on the other hand? Awesomesauce, but doesn't really fit with the current range. Definitely a chunk smaller than the current monstrous creatures.

In fact a lot of stuff from then is a good bit smaller than the current models.

EDIT: The website that google turned that image up from has a pretty decent list of that era's tyranid models... 

Tyranids (Second Edition) - Collectors Guide


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

I invert the screamer killer and stick a 3rd edition hive tyrant torso on them to make it into my armies tervigons. Currently waiting for another cheap screamer killer to come by.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

And a note on the older SM models, they're not as big as the current range. 

I got my hands on a full squad of RT SM a couple of weeks ago and they're scaled down and are about 2 to 3mm shorter. A lot of them have "beakie" helmets, so if that's not your aesthetic, you may not like them. 

The accessories can also be different/questionable--the techmarine for example carries the largest wrench I've ever seen (I'm tempted to field it as a count-as power maul); the librarian's psychic hood is built into the helmet; if not for the pauldron, I would not have known I had picked up an apothecary; and the chaplain--yeah, it's best if you see that one for yourself.

And of course, they're lead, so you do have to take some care in handling them.


----------

